# Fuel vapor lock on Ford 800



## Shink4 (Jul 31, 2013)

Using a Ford 800 to pull a 60-inch brush mower. After about 2 hours the engine revolutions start vacilating up/down with no change in throtle setting. Am told that engine heat boils 87 octane gas in the gravity fuel line and eventually stalls the engine.
Anyone suggest a fix ?

Thanks


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Today's gasoline with up to 10% ethanol added has greatly increased this problem due to lower gasoline boiling point issues. Try using higher octane gas. 

Have a look at ebay item 321171757477. You might try installing this heat shield (if your tractor doesn't already have one).

You might also consider re-routing your gas line (from tank to carburetor) around the front of the engine. Away from the exhaust manifold. 

Another tip I picked up from a guy on the internet is to keep your fuel tank above half full. Make sure your fuel cap is vented.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

This problem didn't just start with ethanol in the gas. Many guys that work their tractors hard have experienced this problem long before ethanol was introduced. Ethanol just made the problem worse.

They changed their exhaust system over to the vertical style that gets the muffler away from the engine and puts it on a vertical pipe outside the hood. That ends the boiling gas problem.


----------

